# Looking for Long Tube Headers don't throw CEL's



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw the 11.4 at 120mph run and that car is mean.
I have some SLP stuff on the way (CAI intake, dual exhaust and pulley's) and I think some L/T's would really open my car up and complete the package. After that will be some tuning of course.

What are others doing to stop CEL's with their L/T Headers?

What Brand is making the most power and is the best fit etc?

Thanks!

Max


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Max, you might go an check out sites that feature LS1 products... I know there are a few "fake" 02 sensors that are sold. They basically just trick the computer into thinking that the 02 sensors aren't picking up anything they shouldn't be. I think they are called "o2 simulators". I know you can find them from Mid America Designs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks,

I have seen these LS1 02 Simm's before . They are only like $89.00 for two IIRC. So with L/T's with the straight pipe option I would need onse set of these ?

Max


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

You should be able to pass a sniffer if you have stock internals.. You can buy o2 sims too... But the best header out right now is the stainless works header... Great design and price too!


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

Redline said:


> You should be able to pass a sniffer if you have stock internals.. You can buy o2 sims too... But the best header out right now is the stainless works header... Great design and price too!


 Does the Stainless Works header set clear the power steering rack just fine? Do you have a link to the kit? I would like to read about it. In the market for headers but I do want to keep the same cat back because I like the stock sound.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

www.stainlessworks.net



Be sure to go to the GTO part... only problem with the site is that is is slow!


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Just call EPP and ask for Holly or Bob. Much easier. Very friendly too! Same price!


----------

